# Allis



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://americanbusinesshistory.org/forgotten-industrial-giant-the-allis-chalmers-story/


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Nice article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Never knew they made such a variety of things. But those links led me down a rabbit hole of reading the history of Sears and International Harvester as well. I love history.


----------

